# Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!



## lucmat (7. Oktober 2009)

*Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau, wie ich diese erschlagenden Neuigkeiten als News verfassen soll, weshalb ich mich in etwas anderer Art und Weise ausdrücke. Aber nehmen wir jetzt mal die News, die gestern von PCGH geschrieben wurden: Geforce GTX 285 bis Jahresende vergriffen? Lieferschwierigkeiten bei den PCGH-PCs [Anzeige] - PCGH-PC, Alternate

Ich habe mich gleich gefragt, warum die Karten ausverkauft sein sollten, weil zum Weihnachtsgeschäft in der Regel mehr produziert wird als üblich. Heute lese ich aber auf winfuture.de folgendes: Bericht: Nvidia muss High-End-Grafikkarten aufgeben - WinFuture.de

Das passt da dann irgendwie zusammen. Auf der anderen Seite ist die winfuture.de Quelle wieder SemiAccurate, von der ich ja erfahren habe, dass es eine Anti-Nvidia Seite ist. 

Ich bin jedenfalls auf Kommentare gespannt. Was haltet ihr davon?!


----------



## Kaputt ? (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Ich halte davon gar nichts.

Einfach nur ein Gerücht  Stimmt zwar das die Karten vergriffen sind aber vllt. hat Nvidia ja ein Ass im Ärmel. 

Außerdem würde sich das dann böse auf die Preise auswirken ;(


----------



## Lexx (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

glaub ich schon länger, daß nvidia sich überhaupt vom "entertaintment" wegbewegt.
und es nicht mehr als kerngeschäft sieht..
geringe margen, schwierige und immer kompliziertere produkte

kann mir gut vorstellen, daß sich die in richtung supercomputer bewegen..
einen GT 30.000 superchip, von denen 4 oder 8 stück im verbund so schnell
wie 2000 herkömmliche cpus sind.
damit lassen sich kleine und wahnsinnig schnelle cluster bauen.
die zwar viel kosten, bei denen der profit aber ungemein höher ist..
kleine stückzahlen.
und das problem mit der yield-ausbeute wäre damit auch entschärft.


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

keine rede von der gtx295...also treten sie nicht ganz zurück?! xD


----------



## Two-Face (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Is doch totaler Schwachsinn... Wieso sollten die sich vom High-End-Markt zurückziehen? Die würden ja bis die GTX3xx-Karten verfügbar sind Umsatzeinbußen hinnehmen müssen. Die werden das Feld kaum ATI überlassen wollen.


----------



## Kaputt ? (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Is doch totaler Schwachsinn... Wieso sollten die sich vom High-End-Markt zurückziehen? Die würden ja bis die GTX3xx-Karten verfügbar sind Umsatzeinbußen hinnehmen müssen. Die werden das Feld kaum ATI überlassen wollen.



Seh ich auch so.
Außerdem war die News ja mal wieder von SemiAccurate.
Wenn man sich die Seite von denen so ansieht, wo 4 Nvidia Berichte sind, schreiben die nur negatives.
Solche Seiten sind für mich nicht glaubwürdig...


----------



## Bucklew (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Naja SemiAccurate. Groß klugscheißen, aber nichtmal den Codenamen kennen 

Die ham nicht eine Quelle bei Nvidia....


----------



## Stefan Payne (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Two-Face schrieb:


> Is doch totaler Schwachsinn... Wieso sollten die sich vom High-End-Markt zurückziehen?


Weil ATI das auch gemacht hat und man selbst gerad gewaltig auf die Schnauze gefallen ist, mit einem 'High End Chip'??

Hier ist mehr die Größe des Dies gemeint, nicht aber die Leistung der Karte...


----------



## bingo88 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Ich kann das auch nicht glauben. Wenn heute der 1. April wäre, würde ich den Artikel bei winfuture verstehen, aber so? Gut, dass man im Highend-Markt keine großartigen Gewinne erzielt ist eigentlich klar, aber trotzdem kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen. Sehr mysteriös o0


----------



## Malkav85 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Ist für mich genauso logisch, als würde man behaupten Intel fertigt jetzt nur noch Atom CPUs, weil keiner mehr einen i7 EE oder dergleichen kaufen würde


----------



## KTMDoki (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

wäre teils realistisch.
Ich meine, dass sie einfach die alten Karten ausverkaufen, und mit den neuen diese Leistungsklassen gleich mit übernehmen mit der Fermi-Architektur...

Oder sie labeln die GTX2xx alle auf vielleicht GTX3xx um


----------



## Rollora (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Weil ATI das auch gemacht hat und man selbst gerad gewaltig auf die Schnauze gefallen ist, mit einem 'High End Chip'??
> 
> Hier ist mehr die Größe des Dies gemeint, nicht aber die Leistung der Karte...


gut, wenn man mit "Highend" meint, dass es keine Monstermäßig großen Chips mehr geben wird die unwirtschaftlich zu produzieren sind, glaub ich das schon eher. Aber den Highendmarkt geben die sicher nicht auf. Die Firmenphilosophie von NV ist nunmal, die Leistungskrone sowie die beste Qualität (nicht nur Bildqualität sondern auch Treiber und OS Support etc). Daran wird sich nichts ändern. Never change a running system, und es läuft einfach schon so viele Jahre...


----------



## Eiche (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

das währe ganz schlecht für alle Kunden damit hatt AMD freies preisspiel bis der GT300 kommt

@ rollora immonet hällt NV gar keine Krone , weder quali, noch preis und nicht mal die leistung.
und never change a runnig system gibts heut zu tage kaum noch oder installiertse nur neure treiber wenn es fehler gibt beim alten.


----------



## maik151180 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Niemals ich will nicht wissen wieviel 8800GT oder jetzt GTX260 verkauft wurden.
Wenn Nvidia dies Sparte aufgibt dann werden sie hohe umsatzeinbusen haben da die ganzen Gamer wegfallen und ich schätze das sind Weltweit nicht wenig.


----------



## derLordselbst (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Wenn man sieht, was Nvidia als Profigrafikkarten verkauft, wird deutlich, dass die Behauptung unsinnig ist.

Die Profikgrafikkarten sind modifizierte Gamer-Karten mit Treibern, die für bestimmte Programme einen problemlosen Betrieb garantieren.

Anscheinend ist der Innovationsdruck im Gamer-Bereich so hoch, dass Profi-Equipment als Nebenprodukt abfällt und es sich nicht mehr lohnt, dafür eine eigene Schiene zu fahren.

Den Highend-Gamer-Bereich zu verlassen, hieße also, die gleichen Entwicklungkosten auf weniger Umsatz zu verteilen. Das kann keine gute Idee sein.


----------



## KILLTHIS (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Das möchte ich stark bezweifeln... nur weil die GTX285 ausläuft, heißt das nicht, dass da nichts mehr kommen mag. Vielleicht spielt Nvidia nur eine neue Karte aus, eine Art "überraschungangriff".


----------



## Conan (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Die wollen bestimmt nur die alten Karten schnell los werden


----------



## drachenorden (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Von der These halte ich nicht viel - Nvidia läßt sich garantiert nicht die Butter vom Brot nehmen (um mal wieder mit Phrasen zu hantieren *ggg*), sowohl aus wirtschaftlichen Aspekten und natürlich (allein schon) aus Prestige-Gründen ... 

Sich als Händler nicht mehr mit der auslaufenden Generation einzudecken, ist doch ein normales Verhalten - zumal es genügend Optionen im Gebrauchtsegment gibt, und das noch sehr günstig


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Hier nochmal ein Bericht von Gamestar News: Nvidia - Notbremse: Geforce GTX eingestellt? | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de

Liest sich so als hätte Nvidia durchaus ernsthafte Finanzprobleme und versucht momentan nur die Verluste zu minimieren. Wieviel Wahrheit in den Gerüchten steckt wird man sehen.


----------



## vAro (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



riedochs schrieb:


> Hier nochmal ein Bericht von Gamestar...



Erster Satz der "News": Laut einer Meldung von SemiAccurate wird Nvidia aus finanziellen Gründen...


----------



## Bucklew (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Dem Aktienkurs nach, ist das ganze ne riesen Ente:

NVIDIA CORPORATION Aktie - Aktienkurs - Kurs - Realtimekurs - 918422 - US67066G1040 - OnVista


----------



## drachenorden (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Naja, es ist sicherlich etwas dran, dass Nvidia mit der auslaufenden Grafikkartengeneration eine nicht unerhebliche Käuferzahl an ATI/AMD verloren hat - das mag sich unternehmerische und finanziell ausgewirkt haben, jedoch daraus zu mutmaßen, Nvidia würde sich gänzlich aus dem High-End-Segment zurückziehen ... so weit würde ich keinesfalls gehen.


----------



## weizenleiche (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Dann bricht doch alles zusammen, selbst die Spieleentwicklung, da die meisten Spiele mit NVIDIA Karten getestet wurden befor sie in den Laden kommen, war das nicht mal so?

Ich kann mir das alles nicht vorstellen...


----------



## tm0975 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Ich sehe das etwas entspannter: Nvidia kauft die Chips bei TSMC und verkauft sie an die GraKa-Hersteller. Wenn sich aus diesem Geschäft kein Gewinn mehr erzielen läßt, dann ist es doch die logische Konsequenz, dass sie keine Chips mehr nachordern, sondern nur noch die Restposten der recht großen und damit teuer zu produzierenden Chips abverkaufen. Wo ist da das Problem?! Es ist ja gerade die große Leistung von ATI, dass sie solch moderne, kompakte und schnelle Chips entwickelt haben, die sich kosteneffizient herstellen und weiterentwickeln lassen. Dagegen sind 10% mehr Leistung einfach belanglos. Das Problem wird sich mit der neuen Chip-Generation nur kurzzeitig beheben lassen. ATi hat seine Hausaufgaben gemacht, das hat sogar Intel kürzlich mal zugegeben. Und ob Nvidia seine Zukunft in wenigen teuren Modellen oder doch eher in vielen millionen Nettops oder Netbooks sieht, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher...


----------



## Prince_of_Darkness (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

als ob sich nvidia als ziemlicher marktführer einfach so zurückzieht. die haben hundertpro was in der hinterhand


----------



## FortunaGamer (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Ich denke auch nicht das die zurück Tretten, die High End Karte verkaufen sich doch fast am besten und bringen denn meisten Gewinn. Vielleicht ist die GTX285 jetzt vergriffen aber es kommen doch neue Karten im High End bereich.


----------



## Sash (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

die lassen nur die momentan aktuellen chips auslaufen, um dann mehr von den neuen chips verkaufen zu können. spart an produktion und kosten.


----------



## tm0975 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Dem Aktienkurs nach, ist das ganze ne riesen Ente:
> 
> NVIDIA CORPORATION Aktie - Aktienkurs - Kurs - Realtimekurs - 918422 - US67066G1040 - OnVista



1. Der Kurs sagt gar nix. Ein steigender Kurs kann acuh implizieren, dass sich Nvidia konsequent aus Märkten zurückzieht, wo sie unterlegen sind (Schwächen reduzieren) und sich auf Märkte konzentriert, wo sie gut positioniert sind (Stärken ausbauen). Das kann also genauso bedeuten: ION2 ja, GTX nein.
2. Insolvenzgerüchte sind meist der Anfang vom Ende, weil sie sich negativ auf Verkaufszahlen (Gründe: Gewährleistung, Garantie, Support) auswirken und die Lage weiter verschlechtern.
3. Die 1$ Gehaltsaktion vom Nvidia_Boss stützt mmn eher die These der schlechten wirtschaftlcihen Lage.
4. in 2 Wochen kommen Quartalszahlen, dann wissen wir mehr!


----------



## Bucklew (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Und ob Nvidia seine Zukunft in wenigen teuren Modellen oder doch eher in vielen millionen Nettops oder Netbooks sieht, da bin ich mir nicht so sicher...


Sowohl als auch, die Schere geht auseinander. Wenig Mittelklassesysteme, dafür mehr High-End und mehr Low-End. Nicht umsonst gibt es Tegra + Ion.



tm0975 schrieb:


> 1. Der Kurs sagt gar nix. Ein steigender Kurs kann acuh implizieren, dass sich Nvidia konsequent aus Märkten zurückzieht, wo sie unterlegen sind (Schwächen reduzieren) und sich auf Märkte konzentriert, wo sie gut positioniert sind (Stärken ausbauen). Das kann also genauso bedeuten: ION2 ja, GTX nein.


GTX ist also eine Schwäche, wo der Marktanteil immer noch 75/25% zugunsten von Nvidia ist? Quatsch mit Soße. Es ist einfach nur eine Übergangszeit. Nvidia hat halt im Gegensatz zu ATI weniger alte Chips übrig, weil sich ihre Karten besser verkauft haben.



tm0975 schrieb:


> 2. Insolvenzgerüchte sind meist der Anfang vom Ende, weil sie sich negativ auf Verkaufszahlen (Gründe: Gewährleistung, Garantie, Support) auswirken und die Lage weiter verschlechtern.


Ein Grund mehr, dass der Kurs sinken müsste. Tut er aber nicht. Ich denke jeder Mensch mit ein bisschen Sachverstand weiß die Glaubwürdigkeit von Semiaccurate irgendwo zwischen BILD und einem Spruch an der Klowand einzuschätzen.



tm0975 schrieb:


> 3. Die 1$ Gehaltsaktion vom Nvidia_Boss stützt mmn eher die These der schlechten wirtschaftlcihen Lage.


Das ist Quatsch, die Aktion läuft seit letztem Jahr. Schon damals wurden die Gehälter der Führungsspitze eingeschmolzen und auch die, der anderen Angestellten. Inzwischen haben die anderen Angestellten ihr Gehalt zurück erhalten. http://www.hartware.net/news_47742.html



tm0975 schrieb:


> 4. in 2 Wochen kommen Quartalszahlen, dann wissen wir mehr!


Das sagt nur was über die vergangene Situation, nichts über die Kommende.


----------



## tm0975 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> GTX ist also eine Schwäche, wo der Marktanteil immer noch 75/25% zugunsten von Nvidia ist? Quatsch mit Soße. Es ist einfach nur eine Übergangszeit. Nvidia hat halt im Gegensatz zu ATI weniger alte Chips übrig, weil sich ihre Karten besser verkauft haben.


Ich rede vom wirtschaftlcihen Erfolg, nicht von Stückzahlen oder Frames. Du kennst aber offensichtlich den DB1 voM GTX260/275 etc im Vergleich zu ATIs Chips?! Dann laß uns doch bitte an deinem Wissen teilhaben!





Bucklew schrieb:


> Das (die Bilanz) sagt nur was über die vergangene Situation, nichts über die Kommende.



Es sagt sehr wohl was über die kommende Situation aus, ich denke da nur mal An zahlungsverpflichtungen in der Zukunft oder auch möglicher Investitionsspielraum für die Zukunft. Und so ganz unwichtig sind Lagerbestände für die Zukunft auch nicht. Woher du weißt, dass ATI die höheren Lagerbestände haben als Nvidia, hast du vergessen zu erwähnen. Aber bitte jetzt nicht wieder deine Mathematik nach dem Motto: Beide kaufen viele Chips ein. Nvidia ist so toll erfolgreich und verkauft viele Chips, also sind wenige Chips im Lager und ATI hat nur sch.. Chips, daher verkaufen sie ja nur wenige und müssen daher viele Chips in ihren lagern haben...


----------



## Bucklew (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Du verwechselst Frames und Stückzahlen mit wirtschaftlichem Erfolg. Kennst du den DB1 eines GTX260? Ich nicht, aber wir wissen alle, dass Nvidia die höheren Stückkosten hat!


Nvidia verkauft den GT200 nicht erst seit gestern. Vergleich die letzten Quartalszahlen und dann siehst du, wer wirtschaftlich arbeitet. ATI hatte (erneut) einen zweistelligen Millionenverlust.


----------



## tm0975 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nvidia verkauft den GT200 nicht erst seit gestern. Vergleich die letzten Quartalszahlen und dann siehst du, wer wirtschaftlich arbeitet. ATI hatte (erneut) einen zweistelligen Millionenverlust.



Da muß ich dich enttäuschen. Durch fällige Mitarbeiter-Optionen gabs für NVidia ein dickes Minus in Q2/2009. Q1 sah ebenfalls tiefrot aus. AMD - Grafiksparte neutral...


----------



## Powder_Machine (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Nvidia verkauft den GT200 nicht erst seit gestern. Vergleich die letzten Quartalszahlen und dann siehst du, wer wirtschaftlich arbeitet. ATI hatte (erneut) einen zweistelligen Millionenverlust.


Du weißt aber schon ,dass Nvidia mit der GTX280 einen schlechten Ruf abbekommen hat oder?
Du weißt sicher auch ,dass sie bei Dell & Apple rausgeflogen sind?
Aber schlussendlich ist es saublöd wenn die vom Markt verschwinden ,da dann bis zum Larabee Launch ATI eine Monopol Stellung innehat.
Wenn Larabee schlussendlich auch noch floppt werden wir weit mehr für eine Graka ausgeben wie zum jetztigen Zeitpunkt!


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Das Nvidia ganz verschwindet halte ich für nicht realistisch. ATI hatte das auch eine ganze Zeit lang und niemand hat mehr geglaubt das da noch was kommt und jetzt? Nvidia macht wie alle anderen Hersteller auch einmal eine schlechte Phase durch.


----------



## djfussel (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Schon dass hier gelesen ???

Der Grafikkartenhersteller Nvidia will angeblich in Kürze seine Modelle GTX285 und GTX260 vom Markt nehmen. Bald soll außerdem auch die GTX275 verschwinden, so dass sich das Unternehmen fast vollständig vom Markt für Grafikkarten der Mittel- und Oberklasse verabschieden würde. 

Wie 'SemiAccurate' unter Berufung auf Quellen bei Nvidia berichtet, haben die Vertragsfertiger des Unternehmens mitgeteilt bekommen, dass die GTX285 das Ende ihres Lebenszyklus' erreicht hat. Angeblich folgt im November oder Dezember auch die GTX260. Die GTX275 soll ihr "End Of Life" (EOL) ebenfalls schon innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen erreichen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​  Letztlich verbleibt dann nur noch die Nvidia GeForce GTX295, die bisher nur bei Nvidia direkt in Form einer vollständigen Grafikkarte erworben werden kann. Diese ist angeblich nur in extrem geringen Stückzahlen erhältlich, was vor allem auf hohe Kosten zurück zu führen sein soll. Auch dieses Modell verschwindet angeblich, sobald die derzeit noch bestehenden Vorräte abverkauft sind. 

Dem Bericht zufolge hat Nvidia vorerst keine Möglichkeit, weiter mit ATI im Bereich der High-End- und Mid-Range-Grafikkarten zu konkurrieren. Zwar hat das Unternehmen Chips, die in Sachen Leistung mithalten können, doch die Kosten sind angeblich so hoch, dass beim großen Konkurrenzdruck im Bereich der Add-In-Grafikkarten keine Gewinne mehr erwirtschaftet werden könnten. 

Auch die kürzlich vorgestellten Fermi-Chips können Nvidia angeblich auf kurze Sicht nicht helfen, da sie bisher noch nicht gefertigt werden können. Außerdem sind die Kosten angeblich auch in diesem Fall so hoch, dass man in Sachen Preis/Leistung nicht mit ATI mithalten kann. Auslöser der Probleme sind angeblich Fehler in der Entwicklungsabteilung. 


Quelle: Winfuture


----------



## Bucklew (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



tm0975 schrieb:


> Da muß ich dich enttäuschen. Durch fällige Mitarbeiter-Optionen gabs für NVidia ein dickes Minus in Q2/2009. Q1 sah ebenfalls tiefrot aus. AMD - Grafiksparte neutral...


Was haben nun einmalige Mitarbeiter-Optionen mit dem Gewinn oder Verlust beim Verkauf von Grafikkarten zu tun? Genau: Nichts.

Als Vergleich:
Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User

38 Millionen $ Verlust (operativ, ohne Einmalbelastungen) 

Nvidia Q2/2010: Trotz Verlusten bessere Zahlen als erwartet - Nvidia, Quartal 2 2010, Finanzzahlen, Börsenkurs

+/- 0 ohne Einmalbelastungen



Powder_Machine schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon ,dass Nvidia mit der GTX280 einen schlechten Ruf abbekommen hat oder?


Wodurch? Vielleicht bei FanATIkern, weil sie die ATI-Karten abgeledert hat 



Powder_Machine schrieb:


> Du weißt sicher auch ,dass sie bei Dell & Apple rausgeflogen sind?


Apple - iMac - Funktionen
Also bie Apple ist Nvidia drin.

Alienware Aurora Desktop ? Produktdetails
Auch da finde ich Nvidia, sogar nur GeForce. Magst du noch mehr aus deiner Phantasiewelt erzählen?


----------



## Gebieter (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Was für ein ausgemachter Schwachsinn... Als ob die sich aus dem High-End Bereich zurückziehen werden...

Es wird ja immer viel mit Gerüchten rumgeworfen, aber das is mal wirklich das schwachsinnigste, was ich bis jetzt gehört habe. Mag ja sein, dass die kein gutes Jahr hatten, was in Anbetracht der Wirtschaftskrise auch nicht wirklich verwunderlich ist aber dass sie sich deswegen aus dem High-End Markt zurückziehen - Blödsinn.


----------



## bingo88 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Apple - iMac - Funktionen
> Also bie Apple ist Nvidia drin.
> 
> Alienware Aurora Desktop ? Produktdetails
> Auch da finde ich Nvidia, sogar nur GeForce. Magst du noch mehr aus deiner Phantasiewelt erzählen?


Also ich glaub er meint das es mal mit Nvidia-Chips einer bestimmten Serie dieses Problem mit den wackligen Lötstellen gab. Wo man dann sein Notebook in den Backofen stecken musste ;o)
Da waren aber auch z.B. Sony, Asus und weitere Hersteller von betroffen. Gib es immer mal wieder. Zum Beispiel bei den IBM Thinkpads der T4x Serie, da waren es die ATI Radeon-Chips, die wackelig befestigt waren.


----------



## lucmat (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



djfussel schrieb:


> Schon dass hier gelesen ???
> 
> Der Grafikkartenhersteller Nvidia will angeblich in Kürze seine Modelle GTX285 und GTX260 vom Markt nehmen. Bald soll außerdem auch die GTX275 verschwinden, so dass sich das Unternehmen fast vollständig vom Markt für Grafikkarten der Mittel- und Oberklasse verabschieden würde.
> 
> ...



lol? 
Du weißt schon worüber wir in diesem Thread hier diskutieren, oder? Die Quelle habe ich zu Anfang im ersten Post schon genannt. 

Zum Thema: Nvidia ist in letzter Zeit in aller Munde. Ich bin echt mal gespannt wie das alles weiter geht und wie die Zukunft aussieht. Tatsache ist aber mal, dass die aktuellen Mainstream und High-End Modelle kaum verfügbar sind. Warum? Darüber kann man wie des öfteren nur spekulieren.

Edit: Auch PCGH äußert sich erneut zum Thema. Interessantester Teil: 


> Über die Gründe der Knappheit von 55nm-GPUs bei Nvidia herrscht Meinungsvielfalt. Einige Webseiten tönen, dass Nvidia den High-End-Grafikkartenmarkt aufgeben will. Nvidia selbst verweigerte auf Nachfrage von PC Games jegliche Aussage. Es steht zu vermuten, dass Nvidia - wie im Übrigen auch andere Komponenten- und PC-Hersteller - die Nachfrage angesichts der Wirtschaftskrise zu gering eingeschätzt haben. Entsprechende Planungen finden wesentlich früher statt als die eigentliche Auslieferung. Vermutlich haben sich im Frühjahr und Sommer eher die Pessimisten bei Nvidia durchgesetzt, die eine konservative Planung befürworteten. Dafür spricht die anläßlich der Quartalszahlenbekanntgabe angekündigte Verringerung des Inventarbestands von rund 90 auf 30 Tage Vorratshaltung.



Quelle: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,6...X-285-und-Co-bis-Jahresende/Grafikkarte/News/


----------



## Bucklew (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



bingo88 schrieb:


> Also ich glaub er meint das es mal mit Nvidia-Chips einer bestimmten Serie dieses Problem mit den wackligen Lötstellen gab. Wo man dann sein Notebook in den Backofen stecken musste ;o)
> Da waren aber auch z.B. Sony, Asus und weitere Hersteller von betroffen. Gib es immer mal wieder. Zum Beispiel bei den IBM Thinkpads der T4x Serie, da waren es die ATI Radeon-Chips, die wackelig befestigt waren.


Japp, oder auch bei der Xbox360 und Wii. Ist also nichts neues, shit happens. Aber deswegen ist Nvidia noch lange nicht irgendwo rausgeflogen, egal wie oft das der Charlie gern in seinen feuchten Träumen hätte.


----------



## Snake7 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Lol.
NVidia will einfach das die Händler/Partner die "alten" High-End-Modelle abverkaufen und dann wenn die "Neuen" kommen direkt die Lager damit füllen und nicht erst noch die "Alten" verkaufen.


----------



## icecold (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



> Letztlich verbleibt dann nur noch die Nvidia GeForce GTX295, *die bisher nur bei Nvidia direkt in Form einer vollständigen Grafikkarte erworben werden kann.* Diese ist angeblich nur in extrem geringen Stückzahlen erhältlich, was vor allem auf hohe Kosten zurück zu führen sein soll. Auch dieses Modell verschwindet angeblich, sobald die derzeit noch bestehenden Vorräte abverkauft sind.


Wenn ich diese Passage richtig verstehe kann man die GTX 295 momentan nur bei Nvidia direkt bestellen. Der Teil nur in Form einer kompletten Grafikarte irritiert mich auch seit wann kann  man sich z.B. einzelne GPUs kaufen?

Ich halte von der Meldung auch nicht  viel.


----------



## MG42 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Vlt. die Ruhe vor dem Larrabee-Sturm und man zieht so den Schwanz vor Intel ein...
Wenn jetzt AMD(Ati)s Konkurrent wegfällt, dann steigen sicher die Preise fürderen 3d Beschleuniger und schade für mein Portemonaie.
Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass jetzt alle Angsthasen die letzen Lagerbestände leerkaufen.


----------



## cami (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Ich halte das alles auch für Schwachsinn. Eine solche Grösse wie Nvidia wird sich sicherlich nicht einfach so aus dem High- end Sektor zurückziehen, zumal die gebotenen Produkte ja nicht irgendwie minderwertig gegenüber der Konkurrenz sind.

Ich denke auch, dass sie einfach die "Restbestände" abverkaufen wollen, damit sie zum Releas der 300er Serie vollgas geben können und nicht dann nochmal die 200er im Preis drücken müssen, damit die verkauft werden.


----------



## Bucklew (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



icecold schrieb:


> Der Teil nur in Form einer kompletten Grafikarte irritiert mich auch seit wann kann  man sich z.B. einzelne GPUs kaufen?


Normalerweise kaufen die IHV (Independent Hardware Vendor) nur GPUs - bzw, um es korrekt zu sagen, Bundles aus GPU, Memory und Hersteller-eigenen Zusatzchip (NVio z.B.). Aus diesen fertigen sie dann in Zusammenspiel mit PCB und den anderen Komponenten (die der IHV jeweils selbst fertigen bzw irgendwo kaufen muss). Daher sind auch Custom-PCBs kein Problem, weil die IHVs die PCBs sowieso selbst fertigen bzw. fertigen lassen.

Kleine Ausnahme: Wird eine Grafikkarte hard gelauncht, also ist sie bei Vorstellung direkt erhältlich, lassen Nvidia bzw ATI diese fertigen und liefern dann die fertigen Komplettkarten in geringer Stückzahl an die IHVs, die diese jeweils als Überbrückung nehmen, bis sie ihre eigene Produktion am laufen haben.

Ausnahmen sind auch Quadros, diese lässt Nvidia ebenfalls fertigen und verkauft sie nur über spezielle Vertriebe.


----------



## tm0975 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Was haben nun einmalige Mitarbeiter-Optionen mit dem Gewinn oder Verlust beim Verkauf von Grafikkarten zu tun? Genau: Nichts.
> 
> Als Vergleich:
> Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User
> ...



Dann lies deine Links endlich!!!

ATI Q1 + 1 Mio, Q2 - 12 Mio ist beides ne Null!

Nvidia Q2:
"Das Minus nach GAAP-Rechnungslegung beträgt 105 Mio. US-Dollar"


----------



## Overlocked (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Mal meine subjektive Meinung: Egal was Nvidia wieder angestellt hat, das high end Segment ist ihre Haupteinnahmequelle und die kann man nicht so eben stopfen, vor allem wenn angeblich der GT 300 vor der Tür steht, da passt etwas nicht. Ich finde die News einfach Schwachsinn.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



zeffer schrieb:


> damit hatt AMD freies preisspiel bis der GT300 kommt


 
Zum Glück bleibt ATI dieses mal fair bei der Preisgestaltung. Das macht Nvidia für gewöhnlich anders. Weißt du noch was eine GF 8800 Ultra im Sommer 2007 gekostet hat?... Richtig - über 700€.

ATI und Nvidia wechseln sich immer alle 2-3 Jahre ab, wenn es um die Leistungskrone geht. Das Nvidia sich angeblich vom HighEnd Markt zurück ziehen will, erscheint mir nicht ganz unwahrscheinlich, wenn ich mir die Größe der aktullen Nvidia Chips anschaue. Wie soll denn Nvidia jetzt noch mit ATI mithalten ohne die Chipgröße und damit den Preis explodieren zu lassen? Es ist nur meine vorsichtige Einschätzung: ich denke, dass Nvidia am Ende mit der aktuellen Chip-Architektur ist und wird jetzt 2 oder 3 Jahre, vielleicht auch weniger, brauchen, um wieder zurück zu kommen. Und dann wird sich die Situation wiederholen, nur zu Gunsten von Nvidia. Dann wieder andersrum und so läuft es doch die ganze Zeit schon. Kein Grund zu Panik.


----------



## Gebieter (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Eben. Die brauchen einfach was zu schreiben und dann kommt so n Dreck raus. Ein solcher Gigant wie Nvidia wird sich unter Garantie NICHT aus dem Highend-Bereich zurückziehen. Selbst wenn sich die aktuellen G300 Chips nicht lohnen würden, dann würden die Ingenieure sich schleunigst daran machen was neues zu entwicklen was sich lohnt.

Nvidia hat den High-End Bereich seit Jahren bestimmt, ich kann und werde auch nicht glauben, dass die sich daraus zurückziehen.


----------



## heisenberger (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Gebieter schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sich die aktuellen G300 Chips nicht lohnen würden, dann würden die Ingenieure sich schleunigst daran machen was neues zu entwicklen was sich lohnt.


also wird bei nvidia nur entwickelt wenn sie unbedingt müssen, aber ansonsten drehen die däumchen?


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Gebieter schrieb:


> Selbst wenn sich die aktuellen G300 Chips nicht lohnen würden, dann würden die Ingenieure sich schleunigst daran machen was neues zu entwicklen was sich lohnt.


 
Sicher werden sie das. Nur entsteht "was neues", also ein komplett neuer Chip nicht einfach nebenbei beim Frühstück.



Gebieter schrieb:


> Nvidia hat den High-End Bereich seit Jahren bestimmt,


 
Na dann sag doch, seit wievielen Jahren ist das so?


----------



## kuer (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Sash schrieb:


> die lassen nur die momentan aktuellen chips auslaufen, um dann mehr von den neuen chips verkaufen zu können. spart an produktion und kosten.


 

Na ja. Das wäre nicht nur dumm sondern auch sehr teuer, die KArten jetzt schon auslaufen zu lassen. Bis zum angeblicher Erscheinungstermin der neuen Generation GT300, ende des Jahres, ist noch viel Zeit. Was sollen den die Leute kaufen, wenn die Karten im mittleren Preissegment und im Oberen nicht mehr verfügbar sind. NV würde den gesamten Markt für mindestens 2 Monate ATI abtreten. Ich bezweifle das das kosten spart und von NV so gewollt ist. DAs der über Chip, den Nv präsentiert hat(na ja eigentlich nicht hat), irre teuer wird, ist wohl klar und selbst die abgespeckte Variante, so den sie die Leistung bringt wie eine 5870, wird immer noch sehr teuer in der Produktion sein und deswegen sicher nicht für 300,- öcken zu haben sein. Gezeigt hat NV bis jetzt noch nichts, außer Bilder. Nichts desto trotz will ich nicht glauben das NV so dumm ist, wie es im Moment für mich den anschein hat. Eine MArkführerschaft ist schnell verlohren, wenn man nicht mehr liefern kann oder will. Wir werden sehen was dran ist. Hoffen wir mal das nichts dran ist.


----------



## kuer (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Was haben nun einmalige Mitarbeiter-Optionen mit dem Gewinn oder Verlust beim Verkauf von Grafikkarten zu tun? Genau: Nichts.
> 
> Als Vergleich:
> Planet 3DNow! - Das Online-Magazin für den AMD-User
> ...


 


Sorry das ich dich berichtigen muss. Alienware bietet sehr wohl ATI und zwar die HD5870 an als TOP Produkt. Also magst du aus deine Phantasiewelt noch was erzählen??? Ist aber schön zu sehen das du zu deiner Firma stehst.


----------



## Mindfuck (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Lest euch mal durch was der Typ noch so für ein Müll von sich gibt.... also auf News von so jemanden kann ich gerne verzichten.... Windows 7 has one new feature - The Inquirer


----------



## Saab-FAN (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Ich halte es für recht wahrscheinlich, dass Nvidia sich zunächst mal vom HighEnd Markt zurückzieht. 
Die HD5870 ist Preislich im Bereich einer GTX285 zu finden, hat aber mehr Power und verkauft sich schlicht besser. Die Produktion von G200 Chips ist teuer, weil groß und so ein Monster wie den G300 zu fertigen würde noch mehr kosten und wäre somit absolut nicht konkurrenzfähig zur aktuellen GPU-Generation von AMD. 
Also warum nen Chip herausbringen, der nur von den Nvidia-Fans gekauft wird, sauteuer in der Produktion ist und am Ende nicht mal die Entwicklungskosten wieder rein bringt? Macht schlicht keinen Sinn.
Ich denke, die fahren gerade nen aggressiven Sparkurs, um dem G300-Chip ne Generalüberholung zu verpassen, der ihn wieder konkurrenzfähig macht. 
Das schließt dann natürlich auch einen Produktionsstop für die teuren G200-Chips mit ein. 

Meiner Meinung nach pokern die da ziemlich hoch und die Zeit wird es zeigen, ob das aufgeht und sie AMD mit nem Hammer-Chip platt machen, oder aber am Ende zu hoch gepokert haben und den Consumer-Markt für GPUs (zumindest im High-End-Bereich) für längere Zeit verlassen müssen. 
Dann läge es an Intels Larrabee, die Monopolstellung von AMD zu brechen und für anständige Preise zu sorgen.


----------



## Spieler911 GTA4 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Ich sehe das ganze Gequatsche über Nvidia dies Nvidia das als gut getimte Werbung von Nvidia selbst da es ja nichts kostet.

So der bringer ist ATI´s neue Karte auch nicht...ich hätte mir eine deutlichere Deklassierung der GTX 295 erwartet wenn sie schon den Mund so voll nehmen.


----------



## riedochs (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Saab-FAN schrieb:


> Ich halte es für recht wahrscheinlich, dass Nvidia sich zunächst mal vom HighEnd Markt zurückzieht.
> Die HD5870 ist Preislich im Bereich einer GTX285 zu finden, hat aber mehr Power und verkauft sich schlicht besser. Die Produktion von G200 Chips ist teuer, weil groß und so ein Monster wie den G300 zu fertigen würde noch mehr kosten und wäre somit absolut nicht konkurrenzfähig zur aktuellen GPU-Generation von AMD.
> Also warum nen Chip herausbringen, der nur von den Nvidia-Fans gekauft wird, sauteuer in der Produktion ist und am Ende nicht mal die Entwicklungskosten wieder rein bringt? Macht schlicht keinen Sinn.
> Ich denke, die fahren gerade nen aggressiven Sparkurs, um dem G300-Chip ne Generalüberholung zu verpassen, der ihn wieder konkurrenzfähig macht.
> ...



Das deckt sich mit meiner Sichtweise. Nvidia geht eben das Risiko ein um soviel einzusparen um ohne Investor auskommen zu können. Denn wenn es soweit kommen sollte, dann ist Nvidia schnell ein Übernahmekandidat.

Seit dem G80 und G92 ist nicht mehr soviel vom Nvidia gekommen. Der aktuelle G200 ist wohl zu teuer. Mir kommt es vor als hätte man sich zu lange auf dem G80 ausgeruht.


----------



## Bucklew (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



kuer schrieb:


> Ist aber schön zu sehen das du zu deiner Firma stehst.


Schön zu sehen, wie wenig du meine Posts verstehst 

Lies was ich schreibe, nicht, was du dir einbildest


----------



## kyuss1975 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



kuer schrieb:


> Also magst du aus deine Phantasiewelt noch was erzählen??? Ist aber schön zu sehen das du zu deiner Firma stehst.



bucklev schwitzt doch nur weil er seinen speichelleckerjob verlieren könnte.

ich würds auch schade finden wenn nv sich zurückziehen würde.
ich möchte einfach nicht wieder mehr als 500 eure für meine nächste *ati *ausgeben!


----------



## Bucklew (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



kyuss1975 schrieb:


> bucklev schwitzt doch nur weil er seinen speichelleckerjob verlieren könnte.


Oh, da ist aber jemand neidisch....


----------



## poiu (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Die news dass NV die GT200 auslaufen listmeiner meinung nach glaubwürdig, jedoch sollte man da nicht zuviel hinein interpretieren!

Die lager sind voll und es werden wohl  kapazitäten bei TSCM für die neue Gen genutzt, außerdem ist die alte Gen unwirtschaftlich.

Das ist jetzt meine persöhnliche Sicht der Lage





bingo88 schrieb:


> Gib es immer mal wieder. Zum Beispiel bei den IBM Thinkpads der T4x Serie, da waren es die ATI Radeon-Chips, die wackelig befestigt waren.



Solange mir bekannt waren das nicht die GPUs sondern die chipsätze, jedenfalls hat sich das bei denn T4x oft duch Peformance Probleme und dann ausfallen der USB Stecker angekündigt.


----------



## djfussel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Man könnten nen schönen vergleich aus der Automobil Branche herstellen 



Nvidia = Amerikanische Wagen = Viel Hubraum + Spritfresser  = Großer Chip + Stromfresser

AMD/ATI = Deutscher Wagen = Sparsamer 2.0 Liter Motor + Turbo = Kleiner Chip + sparsamer


Stimmt doch so irgendwie oder ???


----------



## BlackDragon26 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Für meine begriffe ist die gesammte spekulation um Nv grosser schwachsinn.
Die gerüchte sind aber denke ich eher hausgemacht soll heissen NV ist an den gerüchten selber schuld weil sie mit der neuen Generation so lange auf sich warten lassen.
Da ist es klar das irgendwo gerüchte auftauchen.

Ich denke eher das wenn überhaupt NV soviel alte chips auf lager hat das die zeit bis der neue kommt ohne probleme überbrückt werden kann und man somit nichtmehr soviel altlassten rumfliegen hat.

Also warten wirs mal!


----------



## gowengel (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Wo ist eig schon wieder das Dementi hin? 

War doch mitten auf der Main


----------



## bingo88 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



gowengel schrieb:


> Wo ist eig schon wieder das Dementi hin?
> 
> War doch mitten auf der Main


Da kam ne Fehlermeldung, Coldfusion hat genörgelt...


----------



## Bucklew (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



djfussel schrieb:


> Nvidia = Amerikanische Wagen = Viel Hubraum + Spritfresser  = Großer Chip + Stromfresser
> 
> AMD/ATI = Deutscher Wagen = Sparsamer 2.0 Liter Motor + Turbo = Kleiner Chip + sparsamer
> 
> ...


Nö, denn wenn man GT200 vs. RV770 vergleicht, ist das ganze großer Schwachsinn. Da ist nämlich der RV770 der Stromfresser, noch dazu bei weniger Leistung - gerade im Idle.

Wie sich der Fermi schlägt, wird man noch sehen. Ich denke er wird (bei vergleichbarer Leistung) weniger als der RV870 schlucken.


----------



## SPIRITus-96 (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Spieler911 GTA4 schrieb:


> So der bringer ist ATI´s neue Karte auch nicht...ich hätte mir eine deutlichere Deklassierung der GTX 295 erwartet wenn sie schon den Mund so voll nehmen.


 
Jetzt mal rein theoretisch: eine GTX295 ist grafikleistungstechnisch etwa mit 2 x GTX275 SLI gleichzusetzen. Eine HD4890 ist etwa so schnell, wie eine GTX275. Von der neuen HD5870 eine "*deutliche" *Deklassierung der GTX295 zu erwarten, würde heißen, Leistungssteigerung von etwa 100% oder mehr zu der Vorgeneration zu erwarten.
Du kannst einiges erwarten, aber keine Wunder. Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob das was du erwartet hast, überhaupt schon jemals in der Geschichte von ATI oder Nvidia gegeben hat. Außerdem warte ein Paar Catalyst Generationen ab. Vielleicht passiert es noch.


----------



## Lahay (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Na vielleicht kann man dem Ganzen ja auch was Gutes abgewinnen
Wenn es nur noch einen Hersteller von High-End-Grafikkarten gibt,
werden Spiele-Programmierer ihre Software für diese Karten optimieren.

Das war es aber auch dann, was mir an positiven Effekten einfällt.

Ich habe seit einer Woche einen neuen Rechner mit einer Zotac GTX285 AMP Edition 1024 MB.
Ich muste 3 Wochen warten, bis mein Dealer die Karte organisieren konnte.

Bei allen Informationen, die man so bekommt, kling das genauso wie bei dem Untergang von 3dfx.


----------



## Pokerclock (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Nur zur Info:

Beiträge, wer, wie Fanboy von was ist habe ich entfernt.


----------



## geisi (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Ich denke, dass an der News teilweise etwas dran sein könnte.
Andererseits finde ich es auch nicht richtig ,dass alle Chip Hersteller (Ich rede nur von GPU und CPU) einen immens hohen Preisdruck ausgesetzt sind.
Grundsätzlich ist dass nicht schlecht, aber die Hersteller machen keinen Gewinn mehr und immer mehr Schulden.
Und irgendwann ist einer halt Insolvent.
Aber ich denke nicht, dass Nvidia insolvent ist.
Nvidia hatte die letzten Jahre immer den Vorrang vor allem im Highend Bereich und auch in Laptops...


----------



## cami (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



geisi schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass an der News teilweise etwas dran sein könnte.
> Andererseits finde ich es auch nicht richtig ,dass alle Chip Hersteller (Ich rede nur von GPU und CPU) einen immens hohen Preisdruck ausgesetzt sind.
> Grundsätzlich ist dass nicht schlecht, aber die Hersteller machen keinen Gewinn mehr und immer mehr Schulden.
> Und irgendwann ist einer halt Insolvent.
> ...



Nvidia hat sich doch mittlerweile schon geäussert und bestätigt, dass das alles nur lose Gerüchte sind.


----------



## BMW M-Power (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Das mit den GTX285, und GTX275 Stimmt aber definitiv !

Karten wie diese beiden, sind kaum zu bekommen... das seh ich an meiner Praktikumsstelle !

GTX275 naja... selten, dass man noch eine bestellt bekommt. GTX285 hingegen... KEINE CHANCE ! Jeder Lieferant hat keine mehr, alles weg... es sieht auch so aus, als wenn in nächster Zeit keine mehr zu bekommen sind.

GTX260 zu bekommen wird auch immer schwieriger zu bekommen, GTX295 hingegen sind etwas leichter zu bekommen.


Ich denke einfach, dass nVidia zuviel mit den neuen GT300 Chips beschäftigt ist...


----------



## Struggy (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Gebieter schrieb:


> Eben. Die brauchen einfach was zu schreiben und dann kommt so n Dreck raus. Ein solcher Gigant wie Nvidia wird sich unter Garantie NICHT aus dem Highend-Bereich zurückziehen. Selbst wenn sich die aktuellen G300 Chips nicht lohnen würden, dann würden die Ingenieure sich schleunigst daran machen was neues zu entwicklen was sich lohnt.
> 
> Nvidia hat den High-End Bereich seit Jahren bestimmt, ich kann und werde auch nicht glauben, dass die sich daraus zurückziehen.



Das klingt ja schon nach Religion ^^ Falls nvidia wider deinen Erwartungen doch aus dem High-End-Segment abtritt, würdest du dann bitte noch einmal im Forum dazu posten? 

Und noch was: SCHNELL, HAMSTERKÄUFE! Ich hab auch schon zehn 285er bestellt, die müssen die nächsten Jahre reichen, bis nvidia wieder da ist. Ich kauf doch keine ATI


----------



## PanikGOW (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Ich denke das ist einfach nur eine Geschichte.Vieleicht wollen Sie die Leute einfach nur dazu bringen,schnell noch  eine große Karte von NV kaufen, bevor alle weg sind.Irgentwie sowas.Das ist ein sehr großer Konzern und die haben viele Mitarbeiter,die müssen alle Geld verdienen.So schnell ziehen die sich nicht aus irgenteinen Markt zurück


----------



## Monsterclock (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



Struggy schrieb:


> [...]
> Und noch was: SCHNELL, HAMSTERKÄUFE! Ich hab auch schon zehn 285er bestellt, die müssen die nächsten Jahre reichen, bis nvidia wieder da ist. Ich kauf doch keine ATI



Man hast du nen Graka verschleiß  jeden Monat ne neue  (Und nein ich will nicht wissen wie du deine Grakas misshandelst)

OT: Ich denke das sind alles nur Gerüchte oder ein PR "Gag"


----------



## phenom-2 (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*



> dass man noch eine bestellt bekommt. GTX285 hingegen... KEINE CHANCE


das stimmt nicht so ganz nach meinem wissen sind die Karten unterwegs nach Europa aus einer meiner quellen habe ich erfahren das die Karten ja per schiffe transportiert sind  und da gab es einige Probleme mit Piraten Warnung und deswegen Konten die Karten nicht rechtzeitig ankommen. In 1-2 Wochen werden die Karten an die Händler ausgeliefert wenn nichts mehr dazwischen kommt.zb. Laut Amazon shop kann mann die karten schon bestellen aber nicht alle shops haben die karten  	 	 Rechtzeitig Vorbestellt deswegen nicht lieferbar





> Ich denke das ist einfach nur eine Geschichte.


Ja das ist ein Märchen


----------



## teKau^ (12. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Tritt Nvidia vom High-End Segment zurück?!*

Heute kam mal wieder ein kleines Update in Sachen Nvidia raus!
Hier der Bericht dazu!

News: Nvidia - Partner stellen Geforce GTX ein? | Grafikkarten | News | Hardware | GameStar.de


----------

